# A Marvelous Weekend (finally) pt. 1



## xRastaxRuggzx (Jan 26, 2011)

I decided to take time out of the depressing Ocean Beach atmosphere friday. It is a nice town, but there seemed to be a strong sense of "community". I was sick of getting spanged by the homebum kids, blamed for breaking bottles in the street while the culprit sat behind the accuser, and not frying my brains out. So the only solution would be to fry my brains out in a new location. Luckily Mal was thinking something similar, and we decided to hitch to Long Beach. When we arrived in Oceanside from the bus, we were instantly picked up approaching the onramp before I even had time to write a sign. That worked out perfectly as I was running out of sharpies. The ride, an older guy, was amazed by rambling, and became a bit distracted along the drive and missed his exit. He ended up driving us nearly all the way to Long Beach, where Mal hit up her friend, Kevin, to tell him where we were. We ended up swinging a ride and arrived in beautiful Long Beach right when there was an abundance of tabs floatin around. I hadn't fried in a couple weeks, so I was stoked. The night began with rambling towards Seal Beach in a treacherous fog. Along the way, we found a mysterious black limo parked on a sidestreet with the driver waiting for someone. As I began to halfheartedly ask him for a ride, we noticed a white cat with a few black patches stalking us. The cat began to walk towards the street until Ella (my dog) scared them away. We then decide to walk towards a small docking area, where the lights kept going on and off randomly. One boat was giving us a beautiful creaking song that fit perfectly witht he foggy setting and my two stringed violin. We began a little ditty with the boat, seeing that cat once or twice again stalking us. then as the night grew later, decided to continue our journey to the beach. When we finally get to the beach, Kevin wandered off for a second and we couldn't find him. After calling his name and phone numerous times, we decide to just grab his bag he left and set of for the beach. Laying on the sand, we started to notice alot of flashing stars hovering around the moon like they were waiting to land. This is about the time I think we should go find some real stars. All that took was a simple turn 90 degrees, and then I could see some really dank stars, and the airplanes/ufos/helicopters all disappeared. After a bit, Mal got a call from Kevin's phone, and it was the cops alerting us that we need to come get our friend and call him a taxi. Apparently he had disappeared into the fog and fell asleep, Luckily, Kevin got off the hook and didnt have his parents called or anyone alerted besides his grandma and some friends. When we meet up with him, we decide to go check out the drag on 2nd street. 
will post the conclusion tommorow, running outta time today.


----------



## wokofshame (Jan 26, 2011)

Go on sir.....


----------



## Mal (Jan 26, 2011)

You forgot about when we walked into that bakery called sweet jills and just stared at everything and laughed when they asked us what we wanted! haha


----------



## streetlight (Jan 26, 2011)

haha, more!


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Jan 28, 2011)

sorry about the wait. so where was I?
So we approached Second street at around 4 in the morning. The street was desolate save a couple tweekers. We go to the one store open this late which happens to be a Donut/Crossiant Shop. They have chairs set up out front and we sat in them awaiting the coming sun. Soon after we ran into a guy who was celebrating his 21st birthday with his partner and his friend. They approached us with mouths going full speed. you could tell they were jacked and just wandering around aimlessly. They begin to awe in our lifestyle choices and talk about how we are adventuring, and then get the strong urge for donuts. Mal spends the next five minutes playing 21 questions about the type of donut she would prefer. The girl would ask questions nonstop such as "So rainbow sprinkles, chocolate sprinkles, or vanilla? and what about the icing? you have to have icing? Are you the type that likes white cake with chocolate frosting or choclate cake with vanilla frosting? I found out all my friends liked chocolate cake with white frosting, but I only like white cake with chocolate frosting so I think we are different. " So after a bit, They return witht he donut and we sit around babbling waiting for the sun. They seemed to have waited like twenty minutes for Mal to eat the donut. After that the cold started to hit. We waited through it, when at 6 Kevin decided he wanted Jack In The Box. He thought the opened at 7. ( they do on weekdays, this was weekends) For about thirty minutes he paces back and forth between Jack in The Box and the donut shop waiting for them to open. I begin to wonder if there were any employees inside freaking out by his pacing. So 7 rolls around and there is still no one at the door, I tell him to chekc the hours and see if it is open. He does and realizes its not open till 9 and ends up just getting a donut from the store behind us that was open 24 hours. Pretty soon the sun peaks its head over the horizon, and we notice the broad division between the light and dark from a purple sign across the street. The streets begin to liven up and we start the day over. Kevin goes to his house to get some sleep as we walk to the beach to warm up some. After being refreshed in the beach, we end up spanging on 2nd street again. We had enough for a four loko soon and just as we were going to get it, these three hipster guys walk up and kick us down a fruit punch four loko in the bag. it was bad ass. so we go get another four loko and start slammin em over near Jack In The Box. This turns out to be a beautiful morning of spanging, having fun, and drinking while waiting for Kevin to wake up. He wakes up and drives over with a hubba bar. This turns out to be the dankest edible ive ever seen. its like ten bucks for a peanut butter and chocolate bar. Me and Mal split it and were hella stoned all day. We keep spanging until the dude with the tabs wakes up and we get some more tabs after makin bank. We start trippin, and Kevin had to go home soon after because he had class in the morning. Then we go out to the beach for watching the sunset. We roll out to the dog beach, and ella got to run around and socialize while we waited for the setting sun. As the sun started to set, I noticed a plethora of colours coming out of the sky. We were staring at the sun for a while, not even concerned if we were to go blind or not, but the sun began to turn really radiant gold then green and pink, and the clouds seemed to break up into a bricklike oath leading towards the horizon. The clouds were definately moving, and then we notice that the clouds near the city are a greyish green like smog that is making the sky look as gloomy and treachorous as Mordor. It was fukcin sick there were at least six different shades progressing over us as we gazed in amazement. After the sunet we go back down to 2nd street. There was no fog that night, so it seemed like a better idea to stare at the lights. We get out on the block and go to our spange spot. There was still a four loko there we forgot about earlier. Then the passersby get to experience Mal's renditions of Mozart. The violin we rocked had two strings and was hella squeaky from lack of rosin. Some how, she made it work in a blur of noise reminiscent of Mike Patton's solo work. Everyone coming by was eating it up. Ella was sprawled out on her back in the middle of the sidewalk showin everyone her stuff tryin to get a belly rub, and the locals were loving it. We meet this girl Christina who kicks down a couple bucks and its her birthday. That gives us a perfect name to busk/spange with. "Kristeenaz Birthday." I became Krizteena, and squealed around as Mal pulled a good line" Spare change for Christina's birthday, let's get this girl drunk and saucy." It worked out pretty well. This guy Hal, who kicked down a pack of smokes the previous night came by again and kicked a twenty and offered us a place to stay in FL to reminesce about traveling and eat pot brownies. Then we got a few more fat kickdowns and just made constant trips to the four loko department. Later we start to get tired and the street dies out, so we walk in the way we think we were gonna squat, and end up a couple miles out from where we planned. We then just went to Dennys and found a spot to squat. That morning we awoke, and decided to head back to SD. We ended up taking the bus the wrong way into a big circle which put us back to about 100 yards from where we squatted. Then we caught a bus to San Clemente since we had tokens and took the long relaxing ride downt here. We get off and go find a place to get water and drinks on our way to the onramp. As we finally find a store, the locals have a bad sense of direction, we get a fat change kickdown while Mal got supplies. We dont even get within 500 feet of the onramp when a guy pulls up and asks if we were cool. I thought he ment about weed, but it turns out he wanted to give us a ride. He was heading to see his friend in SD and took us nearly all the way to our destination. Then we found a chill ass dog park and rested under a beautiful oak. There we finished our four lokos under the multileveled beauty and finished the marvelous adventure.


----------



## bcob (Jan 29, 2011)

Haha, good story. The San Diego area is a pretty good place as far as So Cal goes. And I'm especially glad to hear that in just a few weeks that violin has had more adventures than it had in the past seven years combined.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks. Yeah this violins working out well I think. Got it hooked up at a shop now Im learnin to play it.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Feb 2, 2011)

sounds like a great adventure from LB to SD/ im here in long beach & never would expect spangin could be decent here. San Clemente tho, thats a great place if you ever kick it there. Fly signs on the off ramps & spange any shoppin center youll make big bucks.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Feb 2, 2011)

Im herer right now lol. i was thinking about going to LB again actually in the next couple days but who knows. 2nd street LB was killer.


----------



## Trains (Feb 13, 2011)

Good stuff, 2nd street LB is sweet.


----------

